# February 2012 Game Discussion Thread



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

Wed 01 vs Chicago W 
Fri 03 vs Miami L 
Sat 04 @ Atlanta W 
Mon 06 vs LA Lakers W 
Wed 08 vs San Antonio L
Fri 10 vs LA Clippers L
Sat 11 @ Cleveland W 
Mon 13 @ Charlotte W 
Wed 15 @ Orlando L 
Fri 17 vs Dallas L 
Sun 19 @ Minnesota L 
Tue 21 @ Memphis L 
Wed 22 @ Houston L 
Tue 28 @ Detroit W 
Wed 29 vs Oklahoma City L


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 22: Chicago Bulls (18-5) @ Philadelphia 76ers (15-6) [02/01 - 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320201020



> Strong defense has keyed impressive starts for the Chicago Bulls and Philadelphia 76ers.
> 
> Of course, the Bulls also benefit from Derrick Rose's ability to take over games.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

End of 1st quarter, 27-21 Sixers.

Gotta keep the energy up.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

Lou goes through the heart of the defense for the and-1.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

Lavoy Allen has actually been playing fairly well over the past few games.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

Andre with the 3-ball to up the lead to 10.

56-46 Sixers.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

Man Allen can really board.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 23: Miami Heat (16-6) @ Philadelphia 76ers (16-6) [02/03 - 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320203020



> The Philadelphia 76ers are wondering what it will take to get proper recognition after beating a pair of Eastern Conference heavyweights.
> 
> A rare win over the Miami Heat could do the trick.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 24: Philadelphia 76ers (16-7) @ Atlanta Hawks (16-7) @ [02/04 - 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320204001



> hough the Atlanta Hawks have been very good at home, they must play much better than in their latest contest at Philips Arena if they want to end their slump against the Philadelphia 76ers.
> 
> The Hawks look to bounce back from their worst home performance of the season as they try to avoid a fourth consecutive loss to the 76ers on Saturday night.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 25: Los Angeles Lakers (14-10) @ Philadelphia 76ers (17-7) [02/06 - 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320206020



> It may be somewhat surprising the Los Angeles Lakers aren't in first place. It's much more stunning the Philadelphia 76ers are.
> 
> Kobe Bryant would like to change the Lakers' status soon, but improvement on the road is needed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

Hawes had Kobe on the low block and then gets striped. :nonono:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks like it's going to be a close game throughout. Good luck the rest of the way.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

It's now official.

Hawes is back to being useless again.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 26: San Antonio Spurs (17-9) @ Philadelphia 76ers (18-7) [02/08 - 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320208020



> The Philadelphia 76ers have answered their critics by knocking off some of the league's fiercest competition recently.
> 
> Beating the San Antonio Spurs for a fifth straight time at home would be another boost to the Atlantic Division leaders.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 27: Los Angeles Clippers (15-8) @ Philadelphia 76ers (18-8) [02/10- 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320210020



> The end of a brutal stretch for the Philadelphia 76ers is finally here.
> 
> The Los Angeles Clippers have only just begun their future minus Chauncey Billups.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 28: Philadelphia 76ers (18-9) @ Cleveland Cavaliers (10-15) [02/11 - 7:30pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320211005



> The Philadelphia 76ers stumbled to end a rough stretch of their schedule.
> 
> The first two stops on their upcoming trip could help them get back on their feet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 29: Philadelphia 76ers (19-9) @ Charlotte Bobcats (3-24) [02/13- 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320213030



> After needing 45 games to get 20 wins last season, the Philadelphia 76ers are in position to do it in 16 fewer if they can beat the Charlotte Bobcats.
> 
> That doesn't seem like it should be a problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 30: Philadelphia 76ers (20-9) @ Orlando Magic (18-11) [02/15- 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320215019



> Although Dwight Howard is pursuing a trade from Orlando, the star center has expressed that he wants the ball more late in games.
> 
> The Philadelphia 76ers take a different approach, using a team-first mentality while relying on a balanced attack, and that system seems to be working well for the Atlantic Division leaders.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 31: Dallas Mavericks (19-11) @ Philadelphia 76ers (20-10) [02/17- 8pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320217020



> The Dallas Mavericks have won five straight, but extending that streak won't be easy with a backcourt that's becoming more depleted by the day.
> 
> After a recent stretch that's hardly lived up to their expectations, the Philadelphia 76ers would love to take advantage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 32: Philadelphia 76ers (20-11) @ Minnesota Timberwolves (15-16) [02/19- 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320219016



> After suffering through their worst shooting effort of the season, the Philadelphia 76ers may be able to get untracked against their next opponent.
> 
> The 76ers have used hot shooting performances to win three straight over the Minnesota Timberwolves but will have to contend with a surging Kevin Love on Sunday night at the Target Center.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 33: Philadelphia 76ers (20-12) @ Memphis Grizzlies (18-15) [02/21- 8pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320221029



> The Philadelphia 76ers are assured of heading into this weekend's All-Star break with the Atlantic Division lead.
> 
> It could have been a much larger advantage had they been better in close games.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

Mullet-man might have to start at the four :/


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 34: Philadelphia 76ers (20-13) @ Houston Rockets (19-14) [02/22- 8pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320222010



> The All-Star break may be coming at the right time for the struggling and fatigued Philadelphia 76ers.
> 
> The Atlantic Division leaders attempt to enter the break by snapping their longest losing streak of the season and adding to their recent success against the host Houston Rockets on Wednesday night.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 35: Philadelphia 76ers (20-14) @ Detroit Pistons (11-24) [02/28- 7:30pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320228008



> Not much has gone right for the Philadelphia 76ers the last two weeks, though they still enter the second half of the season atop the Atlantic Division.
> 
> Another victory over the Detroit Pistons would help them start to get back on track.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 36: Oklahoma City Thunder (27-7) @ Philadelphia 76ers (21-14) [02/29- 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320229020



> The Oklahoma City Thunder have emerged as a bona fide NBA title contender, and their play just before the All-Star break only seemed to reaffirm that status.
> 
> The Thunder will try to maintain their Western Conference lead during a potentially difficult three-game road trip that begins Wednesday night against the Atlantic Division-leading Philadelphia 76ers.
> 
> ...


----------

